# Week Old Kits With Lots of Dandruff..Normal or Mites??



## DuckyLou (Apr 26, 2016)

I have kits for the first time, so I'm new to the baby bunny world.... My first time Holland Lop Doe had 5 kits, all healthy, normal and growing so fast! I've noticed that all the kits have lots of dandruff especially behind their ears. Is this normal for babies or do they have mites? I treated all of my rabbits with revolution about 2 weeks ago because of a new bunny that I got, she had fleas and mites and I didn't know until I got her home. Neither of those bugs are allowed on any of my pets and I am a stickler for treating and preventing these bugs.... I'm hoping I'm just being paranoid and they just have baby skin dandruff!! If it is mites is there anything I can do to stop them on week old kits? Please help!


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 26, 2016)

Hm, I have no idea... Mine don't typically have a noticeable amount of dandruff... 
@Bunnylady and @Samantha drawz might know. Good luck!


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks Lukemeister


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 27, 2016)

Normal. I have noticed it a lot in the lops. 

I am unsure WHY so much more but I think it has to do with the skin stretching for the ears that are flopping. I raised other breeds and never had the issue I did with the lops and dandruff.


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 27, 2016)

Whew That makes me feel ALOT better!!! Thank you very much!!! @samanthadrawz !


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 27, 2016)

If everyone was treated a week before they were born, I wouldn't worry too much but Diatematious Earth is a good natural way to dust their bedding and area to kill any unwanted buggies. I also give it in the rabbits water if they have any outside time in the grass due to internal parasite possibilities. Just not good for them to breath it in so if you do sprinkle it, do it when they aren't around because the first thing they will do is shove their nose in it.


----------



## DuckyLou (Apr 27, 2016)

I am a big fan of DE! I didn't know I could add it to their water tho! That is great to know!! Thanks!


----------

